# It’s Time For Barack Obama, Resign or Face Certain Impeachment.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It's Time For Barack Obama, Resign or Face Certain Impeachment.



*Washington, DC-Barack Obama's* Hope and Change is anything but what was envisioned especially by his most ardent supporters. He gave the crooked bankers, Wall Street moneychangers and failing automakers nearly our entire treasury and as every politically Conservative expert predicted things only got worse.

Obama and his Congressional super-majority plunged the nation into hopeless debt until the mid-term election upset slowed down the reckless and massive waste and outright government sponsored theft.

Our open style of government became one of locked doors. Behind the scenes un-vetted, unelected Czars made public policy. As former House Speaker *Nancy Pelosi *said, "We have to pass the healthcare bill to find out what's in it." That ridicules statement gives total insight to the disastrous terminal plight of America, as we knew it.

Never have we seen a political party trying to distance themselves so fast from their standard bearer. There's now open discussion among the media giants that just a few moths ago were in lockstep with the Obama Whitehouse suggesting that their choice for president was the wrong one.

The Obama Administration's very disturbing scandals are beginning to boil over and are overwhelming the media cover-up efforts that now seem to be ending. The media is beginning to recognize that Obama has sent the goals of the *Democratic Party* into an abyss. They now are desperately trying to promote *Hillary Clinton* as the Commander in Chief. Obama's popularity is sinking faster than the *Titanic* and he's doing even more damage to the Party's image every day.

One thing for sure Obama's dubious new Job's Program is nothing more than a sickening continuation of massive waste and theft. What amazing arrogance for Obama to include billions more taxpayer funds for that criminal enterprise called *ACORN*!

The handwriting is on the wall. Obama must resign or face impeachment and even possible imprisonment. The jig is up!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Never happen.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

His "impeachment" will come on Tuesday, November 6, 2012 when he's thrown out office by the American people. It's really not that far away.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> His "impeachment" will come on Tuesday, November 6, 2012 when he's thrown out office by the American people. It's really not that far away.


You have a lot more faith in people when it comes to making the right decision than I.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

CJIS said:


> You have a lot more faith in people when it comes to making the right decision than I.


It's the only hope we have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

I swear I'm going to punch the next alleged conservative who says they won't vote for Romney because of MA healthcare.

Isn't ANYONE preferable to this buffoon???


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I swear I'm going to punch the next alleged conservative who says they won't vote for Romney because of MA healthcare.
> 
> Isn't ANYONE preferable to this buffoon???


I agree, I would take Romney over Obama any day, Perry is on his way out after outting himself. Politics is voting for the person that " best represents " your views, so you have to make acceptions without going against your most important beliefs. I think Romney, while not perfect will be the man, hes the most electable (R), hopefully he picks a strong VP.

And I still believe Hillary will run against Obama.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

7costanza said:


> And I still believe Hillary will run against Obama.


I hate to say it, but if she does, she's "IN".


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the people who put obama in power will not let anything happen to their "kept man"

personally don't think anything will change no matter who gets in.

same as Russia, Yeltsin out, Putin in = same politics

bend over comrades !


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

cc3915 said:


> I hate to say it, but if she does, she's "IN".


I think it obviously depends on the next few months and how Obamas approval rating goes, she would be better than him, and like my father said his portfolio was twice the size when Bill was in office. I cant stand the 2 but it would be interesting to see the mudslinging from the 2 camps again. Im sure alot of (D)s would jump ship, with her and Bill its like a 2 for one, funny thing is Hillary looks like a (R) compard to Obama.



> personally don't think anything will change no matter who gets in.


THIS , its not a matter of getting fucked its how hard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

7costanza said:


> I agree, I would take Romney over Obama any day, Perry is on his way out after outting himself. Politics is voting for the person that " best represents " your views, so you have to make acceptions without going against your most important beliefs. I think Romney, while not perfect will be the man, hes the most electable (R), hopefully he picks a strong VP.


As I've said before, I haven't agreed with any political candidate on every single issue, even my idol Ronald Reagan, who I think fucked-up in a huge way by signing the "Immigration Reform Act" (amnesty) in 1986.



7costanza said:


> And I still believe Hillary will run against Obama.


I have to disagree there. I think she truly believes The Messiah will win re-election, and she has her sights on 2016.

---------- Post added at 14:24 ---------- Previous post was at 14:22 ----------



cc3915 said:


> I hate to say it, but if she does, she's "IN".


I have to disagree again.

The public has grown weary of Obama, and she's inextricably linked to him. It would be like Ford trying to re-launch the Pinto back in 1980....."But, we swear that we've fixed the exploding gas tank!!".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama does not have enough sense to pull his head out of his ass and
see how fucked up everything is.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Never gonna happen, you have to do something very illegal for that.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

* It would be like Ford trying to re-launch the Pinto back in 1980....."But, we swear that we've fixed the exploding gas tank!!". 
*
obama is the Ford Pinto of American politics, i like it !


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Fmr. Clinton Adviser: 'Very Possible' Obama Will Bow Out of Presidential Race - For Now | CNSnews.com

Obama to resign for the good of the Democratic party??? Interesting article....... if you think about it, Obama is leaving the nation in sooooo much debt. If a Repub wins in 2012 he will not be fixing these issues overnight (probably not within 4 years either). Trillions $$$ is a huge number. So, he resigns and leaves massive debts to a Repub, who then starts cutting all the waste. Obama runs again in 2016 as "the savior". Many deadbeats (welfare, foodstamps, EBT, section 8 etc etc) who have been cut off will want their handouts back right? Very interesting take by the former Clinton adviser...............


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

i'll vote for whoever is opposing Obama but Id really like it to be a consevative like Cain


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

ImperialGuard said:


> Never gonna happen, you have to do something very illegal for that.


The asshole hasn't done anything LEGAL, starting when he decided to run for office .


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> The asshole hasn't done anything LEGAL, starting when he decided to run for office .


Well that's just crazy talk.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks a little like my prediction of Billary in 2012 is looking a bit more realistic, first he will have his breakdown or as they will call it some health issues.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Fmr. Clinton Adviser: 'Very Possible' Obama Will Bow Out of Presidential Race*

In an interview with conservative radio icon Sean Hannity, former President Clinton adviser and campaign manager Dick Morris stated that, after speaking with a Democratic strategist, he thinks it is "very possible" that President Obama might acquiesce to requests from the Democratic leadership in Congress and bow out of the 2012 race, leaving the door open for him to return sometime in the future.
"I asked a top Democratic strategist the other day and he thought that it was possible that, in January, Harry Reid comes to Obama and says, 'Look you cost us control of the House last year, you're going to cost us control of the Senate this year. For the good of the party you have to step aside'" said Morris.

Fmr. Clinton Adviser: 'Very Possible' Obama Will Bow Out of Presidential Race - For Now | CNSnews.com

---------- Post added at 17:10 ---------- Previous post was at 15:21 ----------

Reporting from New York- 
The race is on to tap one of the most vital sources of campaign cash - Wall Street - and the early results are not looking good for President Obama.

The president's campaign struggled this week to sell out a fundraising dinner Friday at Manhattan's gilded Four Seasons restaurant despite its being hosted by America's No. 1 capitalist, Warren Buffett, according to people close to the campaign who were not authorized to speak publicly. The dinner for 100 was also a relative bargain at $10,000 a plate; recent fundraisers in Hollywood and New York have gone for $35,800 a pop.

The episode highlights a worrying trend for the Obama campaign. Wall Street, a key contributor to Obama in 2008, seems to be switching allegiances.

Obama's former campaign funders on Wall Street turn against him - latimes.com


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Very few people like Obama, but you're certifiable if you think another pawn in the White House will change anything.

The fact that people ignored Bush or liked him and hated Obama is just one big hypocrtical clusterfuck. They're all bullshit, and they're all out to fuck you over. Hell, Romney and Perry are basically liberals and have conservative supporters! Obama isn't even all that liberal! Recently the NRA bitched about his "conspiracy" to take away all the guns, when in fact anti-gun lobbies despise Obama, because he's been more pro-guns than anti-guns.

He's a goddamn puppet moderate if anything, and people think some tough talking "conservative" will fix anything? Give me a break. Bush fucked this country up, and Obama continued the trend. At least don't be hypocritical about it, see that it's BOTH sides, not just one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

He's more pro gun? Have you read any of the fast and furious clusterfuck under his watch? Please... Please... Go whack off to R.P. yt videos

Sent from my Incredible 2 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

IG. I see you don't have an avatar yet. Here's a good one for you to use.

You're Welcome!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

ImperialGuard said:


> Very few people like Obama, but you're certifiable if you think another pawn in the White House will change anything.
> 
> The fact that people ignored Bush or liked him and hated Obama is just one big hypocrtical clusterfuck. They're all bullshit, and they're all out to fuck you over. Hell, Romney and Perry are basically liberals and have conservative supporters! Obama isn't even all that liberal! Recently the NRA bitched about his "conspiracy" to take away all the guns, when in fact anti-gun lobbies despise Obama, because he's been more pro-guns than anti-guns.
> 
> He's a goddamn puppet moderate if anything, and people think some tough talking "conservative" will fix anything? Give me a break. Bush fucked this country up, and Obama continued the trend. At least don't be hypocritical about it, see that it's BOTH sides, not just one.


Asshole before you quote anything about the NRA do your homework, Obama
is and always has been anti gun.
He is a complete fraud, just the Acorn dealings in the last election was enough
to impeach him but no one had the balls to do it.
I am a life endowment NRA member and also a board member of the NRA-ILA
and I have been involved in legislation for gun owners longer than you have been on this earth.
You are nothing but a shit stirring asshole like I have posted before, with nothing to back up any thing you post, 
delta outed you, I outed you, now 
go play somewhere else we are all sick of you.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Asshole before you quote anything about the NRA do your homework, Obama
> is and always has been anti gun.
> He is a complete fraud, just the Acorn dealings in the last election was enough
> to impeach him but no one had the balls to do it.
> ...


Back up what YOU say. The NRA cries about an Obama conspiracy, in that he's doing nothing to ban guns, to actually ban guns.

http://www.bradycenter.org/xshare/reports/fedleg/obama-1styear-report.pdf

Your move chief. Delta, nor you did jack shit.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"The Brady Center to Prevent Gun Violence is a national non-profit organization working to reduce the tragic toll of gun violence in America through education, research, and legal advocacy. The programs of the Brady Center complement the legislative and grassroots mobilization efforts of its sister organization, the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence and its network of Million Mom March Chapters."

More liberal assholes just like you, anti 2nd Ammendment, no one should be able to own a gun, UN ballsuckers that want all guns
banned, and you want us to belive the crap they print and spread across the airways. 
Keep drinking the kool aid you could choke on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

ImperialGuard said:


> Back up what YOU say. The NRA cries about an Obama conspiracy, in that he's doing nothing to ban guns, to actually ban guns.
> 
> http://www.bradycenter.org/xshare/reports/fedleg/obama-1styear-report.pdf
> 
> Your move chief. Delta, nor you did jack shit.


If you think the Brady Center is an unbiased organization, you're even more stupid than I suspected.

As for Barry, his ego is WAY too big to step-down after one term. He's stepping down anyway, just involuntarily.


----------



## GOAL C.M. (Sep 2, 2011)

Breaking today, things are getting deep at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.



> *EXCLUSIVE*: House Republicans are calling for a special counsel to determine whether Attorney General Eric Holder perjured himself during his testimony to the House Judiciary Committee on Operation Fast and Furious, Fox News has learned.
> House Judiciary Committee Chairman Lamar Smith, R-Texas, was sending a letter to President Obama on Tuesday arguing that Holder cannot investigate himself, and requesting the president instruct the Department of Justice to appoint a special counsel.
> 
> Read more: House Republicans Request Special Counsel To Probe Holder On 'Fast And Furious' | Fox News
> ​


----------

